# Uv Sterilizer For Saltwater Tank



## mimi koob (Apr 7, 2005)

i AM GETTING CONFLICTING INFORMATION ABOUT UV STERILIZERS FROM MY LFS. ONE TELLS ME IT IS THE BEST THING SINCE SLICED BREAD AND THE OTHER TELLS ME IT MASKS PROBLEMS IN YOUR WATER....HELP....... :?


----------



## Hickers (Mar 25, 2005)

I would strongly reccomend using a UV sterilizer as it is very beneficial to keeping a healthy aquarium. It helps prevent harmful bacteria and disease such as whitespot. Also it can help in destroying the algae spores which will in turn will lead to a healthy tank and fish. Obviously you will need to continue with water tests and changes.

Along with my protein skimmer they are priceless.

Regards

Hickers


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Masking your tank's problems is what makes a UV so great. A UV is a CRUTCH.
Tanks with UV are clean and clear and have few disease problems if any, and that's not so bad, is it?

On the other hand, any of the things lurking in your tank which would cause big problems if there was no UV will stil be there, although in very miniscule numbers. If you ever stop using your UV, these things will be free to strike the first time something else goes wrong in your tank to set them off on their rampage.

If you us a UV unit, you should always run it continuously until everything in the tank is stable and looking perfect. Then you can shut it down and watch closely to see what happens. At the first sign of trouble, like a heat wave or a cold snap or a power outage or the addition of a new organism into the tank, fire it back up and leave it on for another few weeks.

It's easier to just leave it on all the time, and this works fine, but some people think it leads to "bubble boy syndrome" a condition of reduced immunity in the fish. That's probably true after a couple of years, but otherwise I wouldn't worry about it.

Do not use UV in conjunction with any drugs, as the UV will destroy them on contact.


----------



## Seamay (Jan 26, 2005)

I too got some conflicting info on uv lighting. Is it a major threat to benificial organisms in say a reef set up or is that over stated. I have over 100 lbs rock in a 72 gal. One store said to put a uv light(25watt) on it to control algea spores in the water column, and another store(both extremely reputable) said they dont even sell them because they are detrimental to reef set ups>?!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

When you first set up your reef, or any new tank, do not run the UV for the first month. ( don't add any fish ) This will allow the bacteria and various larvae to settle down someplace out of the water column. After that they will be safe. Not much in the way of bacteria will be floating around in the water, but fungus and algae will be.

UV's are detrimental to reefs only in that they can kill the larvae of various inverts which may spawn in the tank, but unless you're using an Archimedes screw pump setup, your regular pumps are killing those anyway. UV won't kill your 'pods except after a few passes, but if your system is set up correctly, they will almost never go through it anyway.

Some additives may possibly be affected by UV, but if you're worried about that, just shut the thing off for a day after adding. I wouldn't worry much about it.


----------



## Seamay (Jan 26, 2005)

I do not have a sump set up. I`m running a magnum canister and an aqua c remora pro w/mag3 for a skimmer. How about those sbmersable uv`s....any good....and is 25 watts too much....too little. There is really not a lot of discussion on uv in this forum. But your advice seems sound.

thanx


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Personally, I don't think there is any such thing as too much or too little UV. The only real difference it makes is the time it takes to kill everything. Your 25 watt unit will work fine, but just not as fast as a 64 watt unit. No big deal.

Submersible UV's? I guess I don't understand what you mean by that. No matter; they're really all pretty much the same. The main features I would consider are ease of cleaning and ease of bulb replacement. 
I do like the Turbo-twist models which provide a longer contact time.

Before I sold them last month, I had two big 5-foot long 64 watt units. I stood them on end, and ran the water through them from bottom to top, which made the water flow very slow. NOTHING made it through alive. The longer the contact time, be it from flow rate or turbotwisting, the better the one-pass kill rate.


----------

